# NFPA 5000 anyone



## cda (Jan 29, 2018)

Anyone deal with 5000, and know what section allows a fire wall to make one building two?

And the hourly rating required?

Thanks


----------



## mark handler (Jan 29, 2018)

Don't have the codes here but try section 8.2.2


----------



## conarb (Jan 30, 2018)

cda said:


> Anyone deal with 5000, and know what section allows a fire wall to make one building two?
> 
> And the hourly rating required?
> 
> Thanks




What?  I didn't think the NFPA 5000 was adopted anywhere in the world, I remember when the California's Building Standards Commission voted unanimously to adopt it, there were all kinds of allegations of the NFPA bribing the members of the commission, soon there was a movement to recall Governor Gray Davis and one of the reasons was the alleged bribery, the recall succeeded and Arnold Schwarzenegger was elected governor, as is common the members of the commission offered the resignations, Schwarzenegger accepted them and appointed a new commission, the first act of the new commission was to overrule the prior commission and to adopt the I Codes, much to my dismay nobody was prosecuted.  This is an article from 2002:



> With the release last month of the new NFPA 5000 Building Construction and Safety Code by the National Fire Protection Association (NFPA), the anticipated battle of building codes is officially under way.
> 
> NFPA's document will compete with the International Code Council's (ICC) International Building Code (IBC), initially published in 2000 and championed by a coalition that includes the American Institute of Architects, BOMA International and the Associated General Contractors. The IBC is a single document designed to supersede the codes of the three U.S. model code organizations — Country Club Hills, Ill.-based Building Officials and Code Administrators International, Birmingham, Ala.-based Southern Building Code Congress International, and the Whittier, Calif.-based International Conference of Building Officials.
> 
> ...




¹ https://www.bdcnetwork.com/codes-battle-begins-nfpa-5000-hits-streets


----------



## conarb (Jan 31, 2018)

Hey CDA, you didn't respond to my question as to why you want to know about a code that isn't used anywhere, what's up, is your jurisdiction thinking of adopting it doing away with the I Codes?


----------



## cda (Jan 31, 2018)

conarb said:


> Hey CDA, you didn't respond to my question as to why you want to know about a code that isn't used anywhere, what's up, is your jurisdiction thinking of adopting it doing away with the I Codes?




Sorry 

Trying to answer another person’s question

Florida uses some of the NFPA and required something out of 5000

Person asking was trying to reduce Building area to negate sprinkler requirement


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 20, 2018)

CDA,

The fire resistive material ratings come from (NFPA 5000, 2015 edition if referenced from 101)

_8.2.2.4.1.1  Fire-resistive materials and assemblies of materials for walls shall meet the fire resistance requirements of Chapter 7 and this chapter_.
_7.4.1.1 Multiple Buildings. Multiple buildings located on the same lot shall be permitted to be a single building where the height of each building and the aggregate area of the buildings are within the limitations of __Table 7.4.1__, as modified by Sections __7.4__ through __7.6__._

Go on line and view for free.


----------



## cda (Feb 20, 2018)

FM William Burns said:


> CDA,
> 
> The fire resistive material ratings come from (NFPA 5000, 2015 edition if referenced from 101)
> 
> ...




But just NFPA does not have the same allowance as IBC,,

In that if you have one Building, and put a fire wall down the middle,,

Now you have two buildings.????


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 20, 2018)

More similar than you would think.  The allowable height and area table 7.4.1 in 5000 is pretty much identical as that in 504 and 508 of IBC granted I did not go too far into each but the separation allowances are basically the same.


----------



## conarb (Feb 20, 2018)

Well Marshal Burns, maybe you could tell us who uses NFPA 5000, CDA said he thought an area of Florida, do you know anymore?  If it's only used in a part of Florida it is not relevant


----------

